

Inside the $499 aluminum NES that’s crafted like a Leica - kitcar
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/26/8850397/analogue-nt-premium-nes-nintendo-console

======
slr555
Not such a great analogy. Yes, Leica's can be a vanity item or a status symbol
but the fact is that their optics achieve things in a significantly smaller
package at an amazing level of quality that is often unequaled by even top of
the line Japanese systems. I don't own one and probably will never give my
Nikons to get one but to compare it to a console that plays a couple of games
is like apples to gyroscopes.

